

Bitcoin creator may have ties to Silk Road founder - mcone
http://money.cnn.com/2013/11/25/technology/bitcoin-silk-road/index.html?iid=HP_River

======
maximian
Debunked:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1reuwq/vigorous_deb...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1reuwq/vigorous_debate_over_shamirrons_supposedly/)

